

First Look: Internet Explorer 8 - bootload
http://on10.net/blogs/larry/First-Look-Internet-Explorer-8/

======
spif
I'm not trying to be biased here, but having to install Silverlight prevented
me from watching that.

Does this mean I'm getting old and bitter or wise?. I don't ever remember
hesitating like that to install Flash...

